

Show HN: Blinkist – Hacking the way we read books, now on Android - jansenniklas
http://blinkist.com/android 

======
jansenniklas
Hey guys!

We’re excited to launch Blinkist for Android today. I’m Niklas, head of the
Product team of Blinkist. Ask me anything, I’d be very happy to have your
feedbacks!

A little bit about Blinkist: we create thoughtfully-designed book summaries
for the digital age, like the modern CliffsNotes for avid readers and lifelong
learners. With the app you can read the key takeaways from Business
Adventures, Thinking, Fast and Slow, or The Greatest Show On Earth in a short
15-minute read.

------
hnaoki
Hey Niklas.

Interesting service. I can see this being useful for people who use public
transportation every day. But I drive to work. So I guess it's not for me
then.

